# Help with some of my canister filter choices (comparison)



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey gang

Seeking forum expertise and knowledge in selecting a canister filter for my 55 gal corner tank.....

Narrowed down to these 2 options based on youtube reviews and price....
marineland magniflow 360 or penn plax cascade 1500

I will be using this filter mainly for biological filtration, i also have a hob filter penguin 200 for mechanical and plan on using a power head with pre sponge in addition to help with mechanical filtration.

Does anyone have working knowledge that could possibly make this an easier decision?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have not used either of your canister selections, but you should also consider Eheim 2217 or Filstar XPL. Both are silent running, extremely efficient and rock solid reliable. The Filstar is easier to service due to the individual media baskets. I have many of these filters, oldest from 2002. Still runs and performs as well as day 1. For mechanical hob assistance, the Aquaclear line outdoes all others in my experience.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you Oscar6 for your reply, trusting you AND it being cheaper and rated at an equal flow rate AND watching some you tube reviews i have chosen the API FILSTAR XP FILTER SIZE L.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a 55g and use two cascade 1000 canisters. They are not too loud, set up is easy, and they are inexpensive. I also have a penguin HOB but I never installed it.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

jcarson said:


> Thank you Oscar6 for your reply, trusting you AND it being cheaper and rated at an equal flow rate AND watching some you tube reviews i have chosen the API FILSTAR XP FILTER SIZE L.
> Thank you for your reply.


I am certain you will be satisfied. Heads up though, you get only a handful of what they call bio stars for bio media. Mechanical media is supplied, but you need to buy a quality ceramic separate. The 3 tray XPL will hold about 4lbs of Fluval Biomax. Get yourself 2 1100 gram boxes. You also get a pouch of chemical media, I forget what they call it, but its akin to a carbon bag. Throw that out, it takes up basket space better used for ceramics.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

ironspider said:


> I have a 55g and use two cascade 1000 canisters. They are not too loud, set up is easy, and they are inexpensive. I also have a penguin HOB but I never installed it.


Thank you ironspider


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

Oscar6 said:


> jcarson said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Oscar6 for your reply, trusting you AND it being cheaper and rated at an equal flow rate AND watching some you tube reviews i have chosen the API FILSTAR XP FILTER SIZE L.
> ...


Yeah I just got my filstar xp yesterday and was slightly disapointed in the stars. (I am not going to use them though) thinking biohome media) 
Also gonna build a five gallon trickle with pot scrubbys and lava rock.


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

Fluval FX4 would work nicely.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

forkman said:


> Fluval FX4 would work nicely.


Thank you forkman


----------

